# Summer League



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunday July 15th 2012

Dallas Mavericks 88 vs Denver Nuggets 77

http://www.nba.com/summer-league/games/20120715/DENDAL/gameinfo.html Dallas (1-0)

Of Note:

Dominique Jones dropped 32 pts 8 rebs 2 asts 4 to, 12/25 fg in 34 minutes of play.
Bernard James 9 pts 8 rebs 3 blks 7 fouls, 4/4 fg in 30 minutes of play.

Jared Cunningham DNP - Coach's Decision


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Monday July 16th 2012

Dallas Mavericks 85 vs Toronto Raptors 77

http://www.nba.com/summer-league/games/20120716/DALTOR/gameinfo.html Dallas (2-0)

Of Note:

Dominique Jones 21 pts 3 rebs 4 asts 1 to, 6/12 fg in 32 minutes of play.
Bernard James 13 pts 11 rebs 4 fouls, 6/12 fg in 28 minutes of play.
Jae Crowder 15 pts 4 rebs 2 asts, 5/12 fg in 27 minutes of play.

Jared Cunningham DNP - Coach's Decision


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Wednesday July 18th 2012

Dallas Mavericks 61 vs Atlanta Hawks 67

http://www.nba.com/summer-league/games/20120718/ATLDAL/gameinfo.html Dallas (2-1)

Of Note:

Dominique Jones 12 pts 5 rebs 5 asts 5 to, 5/16 fg in 32 minutes of play.
Bernard James 11 pts 10 rebs 2 blks 2 fouls, 5/7 fg in 28 minutes of play.
Jae Crowder 20 pts 8 rebs 4 stls, 9/20 fg in 34 minutes of play.

Jared Cunningham DNP - Coach's Decision


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Friday July 20th 2012

Dallas Mavericks 78 New Orleans Hornets 65

http://www.nba.com/summer-league/games/20120720/DALNOH/gameinfo.html Dallas (3-1)

Dominique Jones 16 pts 9 asts 5 rebs 7/11 fg in 33 min
Jae Crowder 18 pts 4 rebs 2 blks 7/15 fg in 34 min
Bernard James 9 pts 8 rebs 5 blks 3 stls 4/9 fg in 23 min
Justin Bentmon 12 pts in 21 min
Drew Gordon 10 pts 11 rebs 4 stls 2 blks in 28 min

Jared Cunningham DNP


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Saturday July 21st 2012

Dallas Mavericks 82 San Antonio Spurs 76

http://www.nba.com/summer-league/games/20120721/DALSAS/gameinfo.html Dallas (4-1)

Jae Crowder 21 pts 6 rebs 2 blks 5/13 fg in 29 min
Bernard James 9 pts 8 rebs 3 blks 4/6 fg in 25 min
Justin Bentmon 16 pts 7 rebs 2 asts in 28 min

Jared Cunningham DNP


----------

